# Kahr Question



## Nick (Apr 7, 2006)

*Can someone with experience tell me their opinion on the trigger pull of the Kahr line of pistols? I like how they feel in my hand and am looking to buy one for concealed carry at the end of the month but I don't know what the trigger is like.*


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Nick,

I was a little concerned about the lengthy trigger-pull when I purchased my first Kahr (PM9). After firing quite a few rounds, however, I didn’t even notice it. It shot incredible well for such a small piece. I have found them to be a little finicky in the reliability department, but if you stick with the 9mm, you should be OK. 

Good luck!


----------



## denfoote (May 7, 2006)

The trigger on my MK9 Elite 98 id long, but butter smooth!!


----------



## Phylodog (May 8, 2006)

I agree with both of the replies above. The Kahr trigger pull is a little on the long side and so is the reset. Neither is unmanageable. If you purchase it and train with it you shouldn't have any problems adapting to the Kahr's trigger. My PM9 has been flawless since I purchased it, even through the break in period.

Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I played w/ one at the guns tore before - I prev had a Colt Pony - a similiarly long, slightly heavy pull. I think it's fine for CCW (especially given its size) - but not a whole lot of fun for long time range shooting.


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

It seems that there are a lot of people complaining about barrel peening on the Kahr's lately. Don't think I would buy one myself.


----------



## Skirmisher (May 12, 2006)

Have a Kahr P9 and have not found the long trigger pull a problem. I can shoot it as fast as my 1911s. It is has been my carry gun for 3 years. Never leave home without it. :-D


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

The trigger on my PM9 breaks at 7 lbs. and is fairly smooth. No problems with reliability either.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

Well, I hear the quality of some of the olde Kahr guns was better than thecurrent ones.


----------



## Archbishop (May 15, 2006)

Most of my handguns are either S&W revolvers or 1911s, but I've been looking for years for a DA-SA or DAO auto with a half-way decent trigger. Finally found one -- a Kahr CW-9. Feels very much like a revolver that is not completely broken in, but still has no rough edges and is not overly long.

The only real problem is it's a 9mm and if Kahr would scale the CW-9 up to .45ACP, but keep the trigger feel, I'd be the first in line.


----------



## lou22 (May 16, 2006)

I've had my PM9 for over a year. It shoots to POA and is quite accurate at 21 feet, which is my normal practice range for SD. It is easily as accurate as I shot my single action Ruger P90. I recommend it highly for its excellent DAO trigger pull.

Lou


----------

